# 2 type's of monolithic capacitors, whats in them



## wop1969 (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anyone know what PM'S could be found in these 2 kinds of monolithic capacitors? 

[img:570:400]http://news.murata.co.jp/GCM.gif[/img]


[img:600:450]http://www.solarbotics.com/assets/images/cp0.22uf/cp022uf_pl.jpg[/img]


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Mar 1, 2009)

Pd, Ni or silver.
Try to find Epcos material data for simmilar ones.


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 1, 2009)

For the top one, ones that are black like that (or my monitor is not displaying it correctly) are ferrite SMDs which have no PMs AFAIK. 

The *brown* ones that look the same can contain PMs such as Pd and maybe Pt/Au/Ag/Ni

The ferrite ones are pretty magnetic and can be sorted out of the rest of the monolithic caps with a magnet if they are mixed. 

As for the bottom picture, i have no clue. 

Of course, it also varries in year of manufacture and the manufacture themselves as to what it contains. Some will have Pd and some will just have nickle

There are several past posts on these, including topics started by myself on a similar question.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Mar 2, 2009)

Top ones are the same as middle ones. Only the size changed.
Top ones can be of 1840 or larger size.
I only once saw a capacitor containing gold.
It was German capacitor with gold plated plugs.
Try zvei.org
You can find some descriptions there.
The only thing is that it is in german.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 2, 2009)

there is english version dimitry :wink: 
try this:
http://www.zvei.org/index.php?id=16


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 2, 2009)

Also, in addition to brown ones, some can be pinkish looking. I had some on some boards I had and spent a good while researching them.

Found a reference to them on a site that mentions Pd in them as well. But as I mentioned, they can differ in time and manufacturer. Unfortunately, I cannot find the ref any more. I may not have saved it since i only had a few and was curious.

On labeled boards, that are "Cx" where X is a number and C stands for capacitor. Generally the black ones as in the picture are labeled differently since as i mentioned the black ones are ferrite smds. Generally they arfe "FBx" (Ferrite Bead and number) but I have seen them with just an "Fx".


----------

